# CTTC Educational Fair



## dmmj (May 11, 2011)

The foothill chapter of the CTTC is having an educational fair this saturday the 14th at the Immanuel Church in El Monte.
The address is 4366 Santa Avenue Avenue in El Monte California 91731
The time will be from 10 am to 3 pm
There will be food, games, educational booths, prizes,and lots and lots of fun.

Admission will be 3$ for adults and children 10 and under are free
It will be a lot of fun, for everyone, and I hope to see you there.
If you have any questions feel free to contact me at 909 392 9412 I am currently without internet and am typing this from my local Mc Donalds.
Once Again I hope to see you all there and have a great day


----------



## Fernando (May 11, 2011)

dmmj said:


> The foothill chapter of the CTTC is having an educational fair this saturday the 14th at the Immanuel Church in El Monte.
> The address is 4366 Santa Avenue Avenue in El Monte California 91731
> The time will be from 10 am to 3 pm
> There will be food, games, educational booths, prizes,and lots and lots of fun.
> ...



Aww too bad I'll be at the Long Beach expo!


----------



## DeanS (May 11, 2011)

Dave...I'm pretty sure you meant to say 'Santa Anita Avenue'


----------



## dmmj (May 11, 2011)

yes santa anita I am at a mc donalds wifi spot and using my cousins mac, so I am a little unused to it


----------



## dmmj (May 13, 2011)

Official Reminder bump

FYI I am gonna try and provide live updates during the educational fair plus I will be taking pictures


----------

